# Here's my z31



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

Here is a picture of my z31. I attended the NC show in May.

http://www.triad-z.com/8th40r.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

Sweet! Shibby! 

Nice to see a Z31 in such a great condition! I've only seen one ONCE that nice on the highway.

Any shots of the interior?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Nice car!


----------

